# Shimano 2021



## jkc (20. September 2021)

21er Katalog, jetzt?
Weiß man bei Shimano, dass wir Ende September haben?


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (20. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> 21er Katalog, jetzt?
> Weiß man bei Shimano, dass wir Ende September haben?


Die orientieren sich daran, dass Olympia dieses Jahr auch 2020 war


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Besorgt Ihr Euch beim Fachhändler oder direkt bei den Firmen Kataloge zum Blättern auf dem Sofa?*



Ich mag lieber Papierkataloge.
Kann man diesen bei shimano anfordern?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. September 2021)

Brauch ich nicht mehr.... habe mir die neue Shimano Sustian 4000 FI zugelegt, super geile Rolle!!!


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich mag lieber Papierkataloge.
> Kann man diesen bei shimano anfordern?


Als PDF, zum selber ausdrucken


----------



## punkarpfen (20. September 2021)

Hi, ich bevorzuge auch ganz klar die Papierkataloge. Im Gegensatz zum Handy nehme ich die gerne mit zu meinem stillen Leseort.


----------



## Wollebre (20. September 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, ich bevorzuge auch ganz klar die Papierkataloge. Im Gegensatz zum Handy nehme ich die gerne mit zu meinem stillen Leseort.



Hast kein Lappi und WiFi?

Aber jedenfalls ausreichend Papier....


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (21. September 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Hast kein Lappi und WiFi?
> 
> Aber jedenfalls ausreichend Papier....


Ich hoffe sein Drucker kann mindestens 3-lagig drucken


----------



## punkarpfen (21. September 2021)

Hi, die Seiten mit der Stella gehen am besten.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (21. September 2021)

Ich blättere immer nur durch die Sortimente der Onlinehändler. In den Herstellerkatalogen finde ich dann meistens nur Produkte, die kein Händler verkauft.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. Oktober 2021)

Ist das die deutsche Shimano Angel-Webseite oder gibt es noch einen andere?





						SHIMANO FISHING-DE
					






					fish.shimano-eu.com
				




Ein paar Kataloge finden sich dort.

Habe ich etwas übersehen oder wurden alle Kontaktmöglichkeiten von der Shimano Seite gelöscht?
Falls dem so ist, finde ich das nicht akzeptabel. 
Es gab doch immer Shimano in Krefeld.
Ich finde weder eine Rufnummer, noch eine Mailadresse, und auch kein Kontaktformular.

Eine deutsches Impressum finde ich dort auch nicht.
Ist das keine Pflicht, wenn die Seite im Ausland gehostet wird?


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (11. Oktober 2021)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ist das die deutsche Shimano Angel-Webseite oder gibt es noch einen andere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laut der Auskunft von who.is ist die Seite von Shimano in Kalifornien registriert. Wie es dort mit der Impressumspflicht aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht. 
Link: https://www.whois.com/whois/shimano-eu.com


----------

